# I wish I'd had my camera!



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Aemaki sent me a small snail infestation for my frogs to eat, and after sorting through them all and picking out the keepers, I dumped the rest into the frog tank for them to pick at.

On the way down, one of the snails lands on Freddie, my male ACF. He freaks out, flailing his arms, trying to get it off! it was HILARIOUS!


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Haha, that's cute.


----------

